# boat purchase/sale in florida



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Considering purchasing a boat here. Can anybody tell me how to do the bill of sale? That is, do I have to pay tax on both the hull and the motor if there are separate bills of sale for them? Or would it just be the hull and the trailer?


TIA for any help.


----------



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

Florida has tighter regs I think. Usually, you can ask the seller to write up 3 different bills of sale. In Alabama, the only one that matters is the one with the boat on it. So you pay tax on only the value of the hull. In Florida.....you might get a little more scrutiny. Best fire up google and see what you find.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

In state, or out of state? Might try a search for "bill of sale" . There was a few threads on here about diff situations.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm out of state (Alabama), but moving here permanently. Any other help or advice appreciated!


----------



## Aqua Uno (Dec 6, 2010)

If you have a notarized breakdown bill of sale in Florida you will only pay taxes on vessel and trailer and not the motor. I just purchased a boat out of Louisianna and the only problem bringing in to Fl is I had to have the ORIGINAL registration for the boat with the state seal as they dont title boats they only title the trl. (All Vin/serial #s also had to be on BOS)


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

OK.. so I need:
BOS for the motor, hull, and trailer.
All BOS have to be notarized.
All BOS have to have the respective SNs on them.

Boat is here in Pensacola, so there is a title for the boat.

Then, I go and pay the 7.5% to the tax collector's office on the hull and the trailer?


----------



## wetley49 (Sep 25, 2010)

You can do one bill of sale and have the boat, motor, and trailer itemized per cost:
I _______ bought _______ for the amount of $______ on May 3, 2011
Boat: $500
Motor: $10,000
Trailer: $500

Seller:______________
Buyer:______________

This was just an example. It doesn't have to be notarized but it does have to be signed by both parties involved. You only pay taxes on the hull (hint, hint) plus the registration fee for the boat. Hope this helps. That's what I know as a Fla resident and buying a boat in Fla.


----------



## thataway (Oct 15, 2007)

The discretionary sales tax only applies to the first $5,000 of the sales price--after that it is 6% up to $18,000 tax. (in case you are buying a boat which costs over $300,000!) If the boat is an inboard--you cannot exclude the motors...


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

I bought a boat in AL and registered / titled it in FL. I used the bill of sale here http://www.taxcollect.com/webimages/dept12forms/uds106.pdf and the current AL registration. It does not have to be notorized. I paid sales tax to FL on the boat and trailer but not on the outboards.

It doesn't matter too much where you buy the boat. The taxes come in where you title or register the boat.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

From Florida DMV website:
"
*If the seller of a vessel entered the entire selling price of a vessel, trailer and motor as the selling price on the transfer portion of the vessel title being transferred, must the new owner pay sales tax on the entire amount? *
Yes, sales tax must be paid on the amount entered on the title, unless an itemized bill of sale listing the price of each component of the rig is submitted with the application. In such a case, the owner would only be required to pay sales tax on the vessel and trailer."
http://www.flhsmv.gov/dmv/faqboat.html#4

Somewhere I think I seen where you can also itemize out all of the equipment that is not bolted into the hull and also all of the non-original electronics. And not pay taxes on that stuff also.
You should contact Janet Holly, the tax collector on that one. If that is where you will reside.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks for all the help. I'll give the tax collector's office another call.

FWIW... I am buying in state and registering/titling the boat in Escambia County. Not sure if I made that clear before.


----------



## driver (Sep 24, 2009)

confused yet?:confused1:


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Well, things just got a lot more interesting. The clerk just told me that I have to pay tax on the outboard as well? Can this be right? 
I thought that Florida only taxed/registered the trailer and the hull ....


----------



## Jtgritter (May 6, 2011)

The clerk is absolutely wrong! As long as you have an itemized bill of sale you will only pay tax on the hull and the trailer! The bill of sale does not have to be notarized either. See the link below under "Sales tax on the entire amount" as well as the attached bill of sale that I used a few months ago when I purchased my boat. Of course this is only if you are buying a used boat from a private party. If you buy from a dealer you will end up paying tax on everything. 

http://www.flhsmv.gov/dmv/faqboat.html#4


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks .... I'm sure they will try to gouge me. I revisited that DMV link before and after I called them and I couldn't believe what she told me. Does anybody have a link to the Florida Sportsman article on this (I've heard that there is one, but haven't seen it)? Escambia County can't possibly supersede the state, can they?

*Edit: I'm purchasing a used Cape Horn 19 from a private seller. Obviously, there is an outboard motor, but it has t-tops, new batteries and control system, humminbird sonar/gps/plotter/fishfinder, VHF radio, anchor, life jackets, etc.*

Sorry to be a bother, but I've never bought a boat or registered it in Florida or anywhere else for that matter. The difference in the taxes would save me A LOT on the registration, etc. Thanks for the word document as well.

Any other insight from anybody else who has gone through this would be greatly appreciated. Y'all are great people.


----------



## Jtgritter (May 6, 2011)

No problem! I registered and titled mine a couple months ago here in Okaloosa County with that bill of sale.......the clerk didn't question anything and was well aware that I should only pay tax on the hull and trailer with an itemized bill of sale.


----------

